# Landscaping+Snow Plowing Insurances



## AmericanPlower (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, I am from New Jersey and with the past "slip and fall" claims of snow plowing it is so difficult to obtain Insurance for my company for Landscaping and Snow Plowing...Ins. Companies are not writing both....does anybody know of a company in New Jersey that can supply both Insurances? Thanks..


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

try Mills Insurance Group.
855-300-7669


----------



## AmericanPlower (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thankss*

Thanks a lot man.. ill try them...its been a headache


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Why would you want one company for both policies? If both are under one company and you have a slip and fall claim against you, it would affect your company's insurance cost across the board. I was actually advised of that by an insurance broker in NJ.


----------



## 78Craft (Dec 1, 2010)

It will affect you either way is my guess. It is much less expensive to have one policy with both listed. If you are the only employee you may only need to have the more expensive of the two listed


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

snobama;1368815 said:


> try Mills Insurance Group.
> 855-300-7669


Yeah, i just called them a few days ago. I think we're changing insurance agents because we need one that just knows the business and although we've been covered... in the last year with one walmart account, we suddenly had 5 slip and falls that all were paid out by our Peerless insurance :/

Heres their info too, and theyll need the following..
1. 5 year loss run history
2.	All policies declarations pages
3.	List of drivers (name, DOB, drivers license number)
4.	Tax id number
5.	A copy of your snow contract

Jamie Naurath
Office: 609-268-2302 x105
Cell: 609-760-0495
Fax: 609-268-2120


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;1370003 said:


> Yeah, i just called them a few days ago. I think we're changing insurance agents because we need one that just knows the business and although we've been covered... in the last year with one walmart account, we suddenly had 5 slip and falls that all were paid out by our Peerless insurance :/
> 
> Heres their info too, and theyll need the following..
> 1. 5 year loss run history
> ...


We use Jamie also


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Do they offer insurance in other states


----------

